# Samsun - turkish Black Sea coast



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

DU999 said:


> It's better to have few members.


you
So much work to post the wonders of Turkey


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

SnowMan said:


> Source: *www.wowturkey.com*


Very nice panoramic photos of Samsun


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Ciftlik the most crowded avenue *

















by meds (SSC)


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*The catholic churche in Samsun*



































source: panoramio.com


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice new photos of Samsun, DU999


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

festival pics


















source:atakum.bel.tr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## aster4000 (Jan 28, 2010)

another vibrant Turkish city.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)




----------



## Ozerov (Mar 15, 2010)

amazing pictures thanks for sharing samsung good lovely city. in the sea transport samsun to sochi or novorossiysk how many hour with ship ?


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ozerov said:


> amazing pictures thanks for sharing samsung good lovely city. in the sea transport samsun to sochi or novorossiysk how many hour with ship ?


Thanks for your comment and to your question I have no clue.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

taken by me


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ciftlik heart of the city





































taken by me


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Beautiful coastal city! :cheers:


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

^^
thanks more pics coming soon


----------



## Lombak (Sep 29, 2004)

DU999 said:


> Ciftlik heart of the city
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love these street shots, tells a lot about the city. By the way nice crowd in this Black Sea town.


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

my pics


----------



## Varzuga (Jul 5, 2009)

Ozerov said:


> amazing pictures thanks for sharing samsung good lovely city. in the sea transport samsun to sochi or novorossiysk how many hour with ship ?


regular ferry lines from trabzon to sochi only - 12hrs
http://www.seaport-sochi.ru/lines/


----------



## meds (Jun 30, 2007)

Nice photos du :cheers:
Samsun streets look very vibrant and young!


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

^^
thanks for the update,mankay:


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

Samsun by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


Samsun Gece by Sinan Doğan, on Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://www.arkitera.com


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

http://500px.com/photo/37662312









http://500px.com/photo/23622029









http://500px.com/photo/22302983









http://500px.com/photo/3054776









http://500px.com/photo/11607383









http://500px.com/photo/2695572









http://500px.com/photo/7392901









http://500px.com/photo/32781339









http://500px.com/photo/26127997


----------



## Skywalker1994 (Sep 23, 2012)

We want more!!!


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

taken by myself


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

by DU999


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

*Piazza shopping mall *














































by DU999


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Training facilities of Samsunspor the professional football club of the city 



















taken by me


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

DSC04008 von babursoylu auf Flickr


DSC04010 von babursoylu auf Flickr


DSC04017 von babursoylu auf Flickr


----------



## circassia (Nov 19, 2013)

Keep posting pics of this place! It looks really amazing, and looks like a nice place to visit. Thank you so much for posting pics so far


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

DSC04041 von babursoylu auf Flickr


DSC04049 von babursoylu auf Flickr


DSC04071 von babursoylu auf Flickr


----------



## DU999 (Feb 16, 2007)

Liverpool PUB | Samsun by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


Cover by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


Liverpool PUB | Samsun by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


Liverpool PUB | Samsun by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


Liverpool PUB | Samsun by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


Liverpool PUB | Samsun by liverpoolpub55, on Flickr


----------

